# Difference between American TKD and the one from Korea



## Drunken_Boxer (Oct 28, 2007)

Whats the difference between american taekwondo, texas tkd, and the original from korea?I dont really get this...thats like american trying to make a new kungfu, shaolin style...which I think would be stupid and hella funny...because kungfu is from china, and tkd is from korea not from the USA...so I dont really see a big difference between the american style and the one from korea...Dunno, to me thats really stupid, if you respect the style that was made 2000 years ago (talking now about shaolin, kung fu) then you should respect that, and even taekwondo.
To me they just trying to get attention or just to get uhm dunno more money from people, im not from america, so I dont know how the business works there, I dont have even the access to hate, Im not the kind of guy to hate  

When and who created the American tkd style?

Lol if there would exist an American Shaolin kung fu style...American drunken fist hehehehe *laughs*


----------



## dortiz (Oct 28, 2007)

Drunken Boxer,
Here is one problem. No one is 2,000 years old. Therfore the Asian and the American are both the same age and equally being taught, maybe. If the Asian in this made up example does not care about some of the traditions and starts altering things vs. the American who in this example is a fanatic and not only strives to preserve but maybe over idolizes who is to say that they may not produce a more hard core style.
All made up and of course but the point is its as good as the teacher. No matter where they are or came from.

Dave O.


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Oct 28, 2007)

dortiz said:


> Drunken Boxer,
> Here is one problem. No one is 2,000 years old. Therfore the Asian and the American are both the same age and equally being taught, maybe. If the Asian in this made up example does not care about some of the traditions and starts altering things vs. the American who in this example is a fanatic and not only strives to preserve but maybe over idolizes who is to say that they may not produce a more hard core style.
> All made up and of course but the point is its as good as the teacher. No matter where they are or came from.
> 
> Dave O.



Hehe, I agree with your post, but I just dont see the difference between them two...
I just dont get it "why american tkd, texas tkd" and more, the style is probably same like the one from korea, but its ok the most imporant thing is the "training" and if the instructor is very good at it.


----------



## dortiz (Oct 28, 2007)

Makes sense, 
Here is one example. Tae Kwon Do has gone through a lot of changes. Several teachers came to the states or students of them and brought the styles. As an example maybe one style was one of the early Kwans and it was very close to the Shotokan taught at the time. That style may be very hard, self defense oriented. Now that style maybe in texas was preserved. At the same time Korea went through some Nationalization. In very brief terms most of the Kwans merged, called themselves Tae Kwon Do and went with a now sport style and set of forms.
Even Korean Tae Kwon Do has different versions and names based on Kwans or other things.
While I am not any where as close to being informed about Kunf Fu I do know that Wu Shu is not the same as say Souther Style XYZ. Therefore you here a style being named either for itself or the region. On top of which the Chines demo team does not reflect what a teacher in Southern California was taught for genrations and is teaching.
Stuff happens  : )

Dave O.


----------

